# Super jolly pin



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Anyone know where I can get the pin for the adjustment collar on the Mazzer SJ? Only found American sites.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I bought a few M5 stainless bolts from a well know auction site. Had to buy in 10's and gave most away to forum members... Only cost about £1.50 for 10.

I think the originals are about £15 if I remember right...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I may be wrong but IIRC @CoffeeChap can probably sort you out. @Sk8-bizarre just bought one from somewhere online so he could probably give you a link. My old Mazzer had a long Allen bolt and a bit of sleeving if you like the DIY approach.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

If you want an M5 stainless bolt I might have a spare. But if you want an original no problem. Let me know either way and I'll have a look...


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I can make you one if you like? I'm making myself one tomorrow.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

m5 hex bolt and four laters of heat shrink, looks the nuts and is much better than the original, i make them up in batches of 50 but you can make them for around a quid


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

risky said:


> I can make you one if you like? I'm making myself one tomorrow.


Yeh that'd be great Risky, let me know if any cost involved. Thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

here is the ebay one

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazzer-Grinder-Adjustment-Rod-/321786235489?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

GCGlasgow said:


> Yeh that'd be great Risky, let me know if any cost involved. Thanks


No cost involved.

You can have stainless or brass if you'd prefer the gold look.

I can make it longer or shorter than standard (if someone knows how long the standard one is) and a bigger diameter if you'd prefer it to be a bit more substantial, but unless your adjustment collar is particularly tight that is probably not required.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Whatever your making for yourself will do. Thanks


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm after one as well, got a stupidly long bolt sticking out of mine at the minute, though the fleabay ones are only £6 iirc.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Hopefully this is agreeable. Never going to win any design awards but does the job. Solid stainless.

View attachment 14891


Excuse the oily rag ;/

GCGlasgow PM me and we can figure out the logistics.


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

Don't suppose you have another?









I think it looks tidy!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

@risky what do you do? Seems like you've got some good skills/contacts for this game


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> @risky what do you do? Seems like you've got some good skills/contacts for this game


I'm a machinist. Whether I have the skills is probably debatable haha.



wilse said:


> Don't suppose you have another?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rhys said:


> I'm after one as well, got a stupidly long bolt sticking out of mine at the minute, though the fleabay ones are only £6 iirc.


Ooft looks like there could be a wee sideline in these. I'd like to see if the design could be improved a bit first and try and find the optimum length etc.

Also these are obviously made as and when I have a spare minute so can't guarantee when anyone would receive one. I'll see what I can rustle up next week.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Are tampers next on the list? They're overly expensive for what they are!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Quality. I'll pm you in an hour or so, got some questions


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

jonc said:


> Are tampers next on the list? They're overly expensive for what they are!


But they are way sexy and you fondle them......

Nice looking pin though Risky I could even be interested, maybe....


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Pm'd you Risky...quality looking pin, think I've started something!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

jonc said:


> Are tampers next on the list? They're overly expensive for what they are!


They are on the list, but not next. I have some mazzer mods I want to try and do first. I debated the costs of a tamper in a thread not long after I joined the forum. I can understand to an extent why the costs are so high, low volume production, accuracy / tolerance (particularly on the higher end ones), choice of materials etc. But the prices of some of them seem to be 'how much can we charge?' and yet people are buying them.

Thanks for all the interest in this. Hopefully I can start on the mazzer mods soon enough and get a thread up to demonstrate some of the bits and pieces.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

risky said:


> I have some mazzer mods I want to try and do first.


ohhhhhh interesting....


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> ohhhhhh interesting....


Nothing as interesting as that mad bloke who machined himself a new set of vanes.

Mainly a machined solution instead of a collapsible lens hood hopper (one that puts weight on the beans until the last possible second) and a cone to cover the vanes along the lines of the Mr. Whippy mod.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Can you do me a rod that's 1 metre long? The collar on our major is a tad stiff ?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

funinacup said:


> Can you do me a rod that's 1 metre long? The collar on our major is a tad stiff 


Plus 1 for the above.

However I've found that if you have 2 bolts screwed in its easier to make micro adjustments.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I will chat to you about shapes weights for the glass hoppers for the Mazzer if you are interested?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

funinacup said:


> Can you do me a rod that's 1 metre long? The collar on our major is a tad stiff 


My logic with making them about double the thickness of a normal Mazzer rod was that you could give it a good 'dunt' in order to make a small adjustment. The weak point will always be the thread though, specifically the one that holds the pin on the actual collar. Of course it is always possible to make a replacement collar which would allow for a larger size of pin...but that's a whole other issue.



coffeechap said:


> I will chat to you about shapes weights for the glass hoppers for the Mazzer if you are interested?


Was that aimed at me? I'm certainly curious either way.


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

This will soon be a must have mod for mazzers


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

risky said:


> Was that aimed at me? I'm certainly curious either way.


Of course


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

koi said:


> This will soon be a must have mod for mazzers


Apart from the limited aesthetic improvement, it's not really any different to a bolt. Certainly functions the same way.



coffeechap said:


> Of course


Then by all means drop me a PM!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

risky said:


> Mainly a machined solution instead of a collapsible lens hood hopper (one that puts weight on the beans until the last possible second)


What's not interesting about that!? I am very interested.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Picked up today...Thanks Risky...looks good and easy to adjust with


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

funinacup said:


> Can you do me a rod that's 1 metre long? The collar on our major is a tad stiff 


I had that problem... Here was my solution.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

GCGlasgow said:


> Picked up today...Thanks Risky...looks good and easy to adjust with
> 
> View attachment 15022
> View attachment 15023


thats a serious pin, is there no end to his talents. Nice one Risky.


----------

